# Great Tintypes



## cgw (Jun 11, 2017)

Some of these are stunners, especially the last shot in the series:

https://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2017...timedia&action=Click&pgtype=Blogs&region=Body


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 11, 2017)

cgw said:


> Some of these are stunners, especially the last shot in the series:
> 
> https://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2017/06/08/honoring-blues-and-roots-musicians-in-tintypes/?module=BlogPost-Title&version=Blog Main&contentCollection=Multimedia&action=Click&pgtype=Blogs&region=Body



Those are great.


----------



## terri (Jun 12, 2017)

Truly wonderful series!    Great shots processed in a dream-like way - love this technique.   

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## cgw (Jun 12, 2017)

terri said:


> Truly wonderful series!    Great shots processed in a dream-like way - love this technique.
> 
> Thanks for posting this!



The NYT "Lens" blog is bookmark-worthy. Awesome variety, always worth a look since it does what top shelf PJ work should do--show you new worlds with style and impact.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 12, 2017)

cgw said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Truly wonderful series!    Great shots processed in a dream-like way - love this technique.
> ...


I've been reading some very interesting articles the last few days. Great find, thanks for sharing, very enriching.


----------

